

Ask HN: What's this for? :) - networkjester

http://news.ycombinator.com/yc<p>Just wondering, came across it after thinking what other easter eggs could exist like:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/best<p>I understand if it's a secret and/or not very interesting. ;)
======
spicyj
The /best is listed on the Lists page linked at the footer of every page:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/lists>

~~~
networkjester
And this?: <http://news.ycombinator.com/yc>

